# Body found on Perdido Key near kayak



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Just saw this in the PNJ. 

"A man was found dead partially in a kayak in the Gulf of Mexico on the shores of Perdido Key on Saturday, the Florida Fish & Wildlife Conservation Commission reports.The man has been identified as David Hall, 29, of Pensacola, according to Fish & Wildlife."


http://www.pnj.com/article/20130413/NEWS01/130413001/Body-found-near-kayak-Perdido-Key-shore


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

He was found by fellow PFFer jmunoz, and PNJ has it wrong. He was found about 100 yards from the kayak launch on Johnsons Beach on the sound side. Sad situation for the guys family and for jmunoz. O*D*W


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Prayers to his family, I wonder if he was on the forum?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh Man, Bless his sole and bless his family. This is terriable


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sad day for the kayaking community. I spoke with jmunoz briefly at the weigh in, that had to be rough man.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> He was found by fellow PFFer jmunoz, and PNJ has it wrong. He was found about 100 yards from the kayak launch on Johnsons Beach on the sound side. Sad situation for the guys family and for jmunoz. O*D*W



The paragraph reporting his location was from an FWC report, hence the part where it says 'Fish & Wildlife reports.'

Wouldn't it be neat if people would get their facts straight before bitching about someone getting their facts straight? Novel idea. 

Prayers to the kayaker and hopefully jmunoz can put it out of his mind.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Prayers sent for all involved.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

A father and son kayaking both died in the area just east of ocean springs a month ago. Now this. Please get the gear needed toile sure you have a safe trip 

Prayers sent.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

what happened? there is nothing deadly within 100 yards of the canoe launch?
surely a 29 year old can swim? foul play?


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Double post.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Yobenny said:


> what happened? there is nothing deadly within 100 yards of the canoe launch?
> surely a 29 year old can swim? foul play?


Really? Foul play?

Aren't you in Texas? How do you know what is near the launch?

Lets just be sorry for the family before you start with a conspiracy!


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

I didnt say it was foul play I just ask. I have wade fished all around that launch there is nothing there that poses any danger to anyone except maybe another boat.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

29 year olds can have strokes, heart attacks, insulin shock, allergies to things that could kill without immediate help... The list goes on and on... I would love to know what happened, and it will come out eventually. All we can do at this point is pray, and support the family...


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

*Kayak Fisherman died off of perdido key.*

Anyone read the article in the PNJ about a man dying while Kayak fishing near Perdido Key? My prayers go out to this man's family. What a tragedy. 

Sorry if this is a duplicated post but I did not see any other post related. Please delete if needed. 

man was found dead partially in a kayak in the Gulf of Mexico on the shores of Perdido Key on Saturday, the Florida Fish & Wildlife Conservation Commission reported.

The Escambia County Sheriff’s Department responded to a call at about 10:30 a.m. Saturday saying that a man had been found floating in about a foot of water with one leg in a kayak, Fish & Wildlife said.

The cause of death is not yet known.

Lt. Douglas Berryman of the Fish and Wildlife Commission said that there were no signs of blunt force trauma and that Hall had only been submersed a relatively short time.

Berryman said a line running from the kayak and tackle box at the scene indicated that Hall had been fishing.

The Florida Fish & Wildlife Conservation Commission is investigating the death.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

He was found by forum member jmunoz. Pretty sad ordeal


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Terrible. Does anyone know the man's name?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

JoeZ said:


> The paragraph reporting his location was from an FWC report, hence the part where it says 'Fish & Wildlife reports.'
> 
> Wouldn't it be neat if people would get their facts straight before bitching about someone getting their facts straight? Novel idea.
> 
> Prayers to the kayaker and hopefully jmunoz can put it out of his mind.


 
Who was bitching, JoeZ, I mean, besides you?? I just stated that PNJ had it wrong, that's all, and then gave the facts that were given to me by jmunoz. So get off of PNJ's . :thumbup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Prayer's sent for all.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Chris V said:


> Terrible. Does anyone know the man's name?


His name was David hall and yes he was fishing thats one of the reasons I went over there to check it out I seen a empty yak with a line and a bobber on the end just floatin around.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow man this is sad! Prayers to all involved and familys!


----------



## Bayou Country (Feb 28, 2010)

Very sad, fishing should not be tragic.

Deo Favente to his family.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Terrible tragedy. Prayers to the family. Was he fishing the tournament?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Rip


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Might be something as innocent as a fainting spell. And he tumbled out and drowned.
RIP


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

todays paper said he had a leg still in kayak


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Nothing like a fishing death thread to fire up the bitching!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Really sad. 

A pfd possibly could have saved this mans life.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Yobenny said:


> what happened? there is nothing deadly within 100 yards of the canoe launch


Apparently you haven't spent to much time around there...I've seen some monster rattle snakes in that area.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

prayers to the family. sad day for local kayak community.


----------



## allbowedup (Apr 8, 2013)

Sad event. He passed doing what we all love to do. Our hearts go out to the family.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Im fairly certain he had a PFD on.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Im fairly certain he had a PFD on.


Possible he had a heart attack or something?

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

He did have a pfd on from the way he was dressed and judging from his equipment he took the sport very serious. And to clear up about what side he was on if yall have fished Johnson beach there's a kayak launch on the sound side well if u go to the left there is a lil cove you can go into well if u was sitting at the entrance of the cove his yak was straight ahead in the grass that comes up out the water. His leg wasn't still in the yak his left foot was propped on the side of the yak


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Dragsmoker said:


> He was found by forum member jmunoz. Pretty sad ordeal


How did this post get moved to this thread?


----------



## megnlou (May 5, 2011)

Look guys, we have gotten a bit off subject here. A fellow kayak fisherman lost his life. his family as well as the yaker that found him are effected and we need to have them on our mind when making posts about this horrible tragedy. My thoughts and prayers are with everyone involved.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Well thank you megnlou for telling us all how to behave in a time of death.....


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

Chris V said:


> Terrible. Does anyone know the man's name?


David hall according to the news journal


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Well I sure hope they learn what happened to him because if it had anything to do with yaks and fishing I am sure he would want everyone here to know about it.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The victim had a history of seizures according to a very good source.


----------



## megnlou (May 5, 2011)

Yobenny said:


> Well thank you megnlou for telling us all how to behave in a time of death.....


No prob!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Prayers to his family and friends. this lose will be tough for them.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok here's a lil update yall it turned that my mom knows someone the guy was related to and its been confirmed that he was epileptic. His family was in Orlando at Disney world this weekend and they wanted him to go with them but he wasn't goin for it he wanted to fish. If u seen his fb page it says his two passions is god and fishing. Everybody please pray for the hall family this is very sad


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Well it turns out he was a customer of ours...what a shame...super nice guy! Thoughts and prayers to the family.and friends.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read this, my thoughts & prayers are with his family. So sad


----------

